# [SOLVED] can't update graphics card



## mrplop (Jun 3, 2009)

hey guys, this is my first post on here. i hope that someone can help me out. let me start from the beginning. i just got an old laptop from my dad, because he got a new one. i didnt really care about any of the stuff on there so i reformatted the hard drive. i have both discs that came with the computer and am pretty sure i installed all of the stuff on them. 

now the problem is, i cant find my graphics card (ATI mobility x1400, dell part# WF148) and can't download or install drivers for it. what should i do?


----------



## mrplop (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

also, laptop is a dell inspirion E1505


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

Did you try downloading the driver from dell?
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...NSPIRONI6400/E1505&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid


----------



## mrplop (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

yes, but when i try to run it, it doesnt complete the installation. I get a message that reads "unfortunately this software cannot be installed on your system" idk if its that my comp isnt recognizing my video card or what the deal is. when i look on the display properties and go to the adapter, it says all the info is unavailable or unknown.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

Try downloading and installing Microsoft's .NET framework 2, sometimes that needs to be installed for video drivers.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&displaylang=en


----------



## mrplop (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

when i tried to install it, i get a message that says cannot continue because this version is incompatable with the previously installed version.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

Try downloading and running Everest free edition, then attach a text file report to a post. 
http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html 

Here's an article on how to attach a screenshot, near the bottom it shows how to attach a file.
http://www.techhandbook.com/vivvo_general/3079-How-Post-Screenshot.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

Start with .net 1.1 then 2.0> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...E3-F589-4842-8157-034D1E7CF3A3&displaylang=en

Have you installed the chipset drivers?
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...SPIRONI6400/E1505&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## mrplop (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

here is the report. i installed the 1.1 framework, then tried to install the 2.0 and received the same message as before. cannot install ect ect.


----------



## mrplop (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

my graphics card is listed in my 'other devices' category on my device list; along with 3 other things. heres a screen shot. hope this helps.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

Did you install the chipset drivers.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

Graphics Chipset driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

ATI Driver: (utility for compatibility)
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Legacy/Pages/radeonmob_xp.aspx

1. install chipset driver
2. reboot pc
3. install ATI driver
4. reboot pc


----------



## mrplop (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

tried to install the chipset drivers from the link, receive a message that says this computer does not meet the minimum requirements to install the software. 

i was pretty sure i installed the chipset drivers from the drivers cd that came with the computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

For the yellow question marks in device manager post the DEV/VEN numbers >
Right Click on the error (Yellow Question mark), Then on Properties, Then on the Details Tab.
A window will open and under Device Instance ID it will post the DEV/VEN#.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

Have you updated the windows to the fullest before trying my links up above?


----------



## mrplop (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_0A\4&2FE911E8&0&0BF0

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\4&2FE911E8&0&0AF0

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_05\4&2FE911E8&0&0CF0

PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7145&SUBSYS_20031028&REV_00\4&1C9EC085&0&0008

those are the numbers for each of the question marked devices in order from top to bottom. i posted a pic above.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

The first 3 are the Ricoh card reader and host controller> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...5&servicetag=&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=-1&impid=-1

The fourth is the X1400 video> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=6&fileid=171079

Install the Ricoh chipset drivers first then in device manager disable the current video driver> reboot tapping F8 and select VGA mode from the list disable any antivirus/malware programs and install the video driver.


----------



## mrplop (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

file not found on that second link. will that be the catalyst ati driver posted above?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

Try it again , it worked for me

ATI Radeon Mobility X1400
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=6&fileid=171079


----------



## mrplop (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

ok the download is working now. ill post another reply after it finishes. i hope to god this works!! lol


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

lol...I hear you.


----------



## mrplop (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

everything seems to be working. except i get a message that reads: No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATi driver is not functioning properly. Please install the ATI driver appropriate for your ATI hardware. and i cant set my resolution higher than 1024 still.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

Do you have .Net Framework 2.0 min? check in add/remove.
or download this first and see what Secunia PSI tells you:

http://secunia.com/vulnerability_scanning/personal/

Try this one here:
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Legacy/Pages/radeonmob_xp.aspx

This will check for compatibility first.

Note: you will need to uninstall the previous driver first before installing a new one
from add/remove in control panel.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

Did you get an error when installing the driver? Did it ask you to reboot?
If it still does not work try reinstalling the Dell chipset driver.> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=149851

Then this ATI driver>
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Legacy/Pages/radeonmob_xp.aspx


----------



## mrplop (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

ok found my problem, didnt enable the graphics device after disabling it and updating it in vga mode. everything seems now to be in perfect working order. THANK YOU so much for taking time to help me out. i really appreciate it! if i ever have a problem with my rig again i know who to turn to


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

Good to hear it's up and running


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: can't update graphics card*

THANK YOU for choosing TSF! glad to hear you got it sorted out.
TY wrench97 for the backup here also, appreciate it.

you can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty.


----------

